# jpg+CR2



## mikecox (Jul 22, 2015)

I've always shot if RAW and just added the jpg option to my shoots.  

After I imported the first set with both jpg and CR2 and find my images are labeled jpg+CR2.  The RAW image opens when I click the preview.  

They are listed separately in Explore, how do I separate them in Lr?


----------



## Ian.B (Jul 23, 2015)

just a way of telling you there is a jpg duplicate file somewhere. 

If you  are going to use raw/jpg you need to be on top of organizing as things can get messing rather quickly. May even pay to convert the raw to dng as no sidecar is used. If you delete the raw the jpg is removed also


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jul 23, 2015)

mikecox said:


> They are listed separately in Explore, how do I separate them in Lr?



Make sure that the option to "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos" is *checked* (Preferences>General Tab).

That'll fix things for new imports, but not for existing Raw+Jpeg "pairs".....but for these you could synchronise the folder containing them (after setting that Preference), and that should import the jpegs.


----------



## mikecox (Jul 25, 2015)

Jim Wilde said:


> Make sure that the option to "Treat JPEG files next to raw files as separate photos" is *checked* (Preferences>General Tab).
> 
> That'll fix things for new imports, but not for existing Raw+Jpeg "pairs".....but for these you could synchronise the folder containing them (after setting that Preference), and that should import the jpegs.


I knew there was a way! Thanks Jim!  

I will now separate them, in Explorer, to different folder,then sync.

My guess is that I will stop doing this because I can run my RAW images through a camera calibration, on import, and get a good starting point for editing my RAW images; something close to what a jpg image would look like. I've always shot RAW only but I was advised to try jpg because my RAW images needed too much work.


----------

